# T-Shirts



## Nathan (Jun 11, 2008)

OK, I'm going to order some T-Shirts. What should we put on them?

Any design ideas?


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

plumbingzone.com
Professional Plumbers Forum
Been wearing my ct ones daily, been waiting for the pz ones!


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

How much extra for printing say our name on them as well as the logo?
Like maybe USP45 on the upper left side?


----------



## ASUPERTECH (Jun 22, 2008)

I like my AmericanStandard T "Hero at Work" I don't sell A.S. but I really like the logo maybe something like "The American Protecting the Health of the Nation from: YOU!!"
or Picture plumber in overalls with bandana over face and wrench in hand like gun qoute to say "Give me you $ and I'll let you GO.."


----------



## GrumpyPlumber (Jun 12, 2008)

*"Plumbing Zone, where the pro's hang"*

*Then put a red circle with a diagonal line through the word DIY.*

:whistling2:


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Grumpy might be onto something.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

GrumpyPlumber said:


> *"Plumbing Zone, where the pro's hang"*
> 
> *Then put a red circle with a diagonal line through the word DIY.*
> 
> :whistling2:


:thumbup:. I dont have any good ideas buzzing around my head at the moment. I just know I want a couple when we figure out the phrase to put on them....


----------



## uaplumber (Jun 16, 2008)

Shirts would be cool.


----------



## I'mYourTourGuide (Jun 23, 2008)

Definitely!


----------



## Nathan (Jun 11, 2008)

What do you think of having the logo on the chest and this on the back










Without the blue of course


----------



## uaplumber (Jun 16, 2008)

That idea seems to work. Keeps it professional and not corney


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Nathan said:


> What do you think of having the logo on the chest and this on the back
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like it!!


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Are they free?


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Nathan said:


> What do you think of having the logo on the chest and this on the back
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That sounds good to me. On the back only, the front should say
plumbingzone.com jost like the ct ones.


----------



## Nathan (Jun 11, 2008)

Would it be better for the job site if it just said Professional Plumber? Or should we keep the Only part?


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Nathan, just having it say "Professional Plumber" says more for the man wearing it. People will see it and figure he is a pro. Now if they see it say "Professional Plumbers Only" this may confuse them. Also with the plumbers butt crack and a slogan that says Professional Plumbers Only may really send the wrong signal!

I think just leave out the "Only" part. Sounds so much better.


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

USP45 said:


> Also with the plumbers butt crack and a slogan that says Professional Plumbers Only may really send the wrong signal!


If that is a problem you should switch to overalls.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Are they free?


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

i would not think they are free. I purchased some from ct. Cant remember what I paid for them. Nathan will tell us though.


----------



## Nathan (Jun 11, 2008)

gear junkie said:


> Are they free?


They will be for sale BUT we are going to give away a bunch for different promotions... so you'll have a pretty good chance of getting one for free. Next.... stickers!


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

I got stickers with my ct tees. I did not know it, my gf told me about them.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Nathan said:


> They will be for sale BUT we are going to give away a bunch for different promotions... so you'll have a pretty good chance of getting one for free. Next.... stickers!


Hmmmmm. I pay for a shirt to help you advertise. Just so you don't feel singled out, this is one of my pet peeves. I even shaved the emblems off my truck.


----------



## Nathan (Jun 11, 2008)

gear junkie said:


> Hmmmmm. I pay for a shirt to help you advertise. Just so you don't feel singled out, this is one of my pet peeves. I even shaved the emblems off my truck.


Like I said we will be giving a bunch a way but if tshirts aren't your deal I understand. I'm always buying them.


----------



## Nathan (Jun 11, 2008)

So, White T-Shirt with a PlumbingZone.com logo on the chest and a red block on the back that says "Professional Plumber" or "Professional Plumber"?


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

White tees
plumbingzone.com on front
Professional plumber on back

Perfect


----------



## uaplumber (Jun 16, 2008)

Thats got my vote


----------



## Nathan (Jun 11, 2008)

I'm ordering the shirts today.










on the front and ...










on the back.

How large should it be on the back? Should it be high on the back or centered up?


Also, shout out some sizes so I get a feel of where everyone is.

Thanks.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

I think high up on the back, M, it looks good to me.


----------



## Nathan (Jun 11, 2008)

Ron The Plumber said:


> I think high up on the back, M, it looks good to me.


Large or small. How many inches?

I was thinking maybe 6". Nothing over powering but enough to read.

Thoughts?


----------



## uaplumber (Jun 16, 2008)

I think 6" would look pretty good.
My size is XXL, but I'm woking on that


----------



## Nathan (Jun 11, 2008)

I'm getting a grahical mock up made. I'll post it once I get it. I think I'm going to go a little bigger on the back after looking at it. I'll get you feedback and we will see.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Yea 6" letters will be fine.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Ron The Plumber said:


> I think high up on the back, M, it looks good to me.


Sounds good to me


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Sorry, answered wrong, my bad


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

I Like the Idea VERY MUCH !! Those shirts will be SWEET !! XL ,, 

Cal


----------



## para1 (Jun 17, 2008)

I have some vintage AC/DC concert tees for trade. Circa 1978.:jester: Count me in for a couple XXL.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Sounds good.... XL for me


----------



## Nathan (Jun 11, 2008)

Still waiting for the mock up. It will probably be Monday before I can show you guys what it will look like.


----------



## ASUPERTECH (Jun 22, 2008)

Sign me up for the XXL. Would prefer a gray shirt if possible.


----------



## Nathan (Jun 11, 2008)

I just got notice that they shipped the shirts. I'm not sure why since I never saw a proof but we will see how they turn out. I should get them on the 9th. I'll post pictures then.

Nathan


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Wow and no proof, hope there what you wanted.


----------



## Nathan (Jun 11, 2008)

If it's not he's going to give me what I wanted. I haven't paid yet!

They are usually very good to me though.


----------



## Nathan (Jun 11, 2008)

The T-Shirts are in and they look good. I'll post some photos soon.


----------



## Nathan (Jun 11, 2008)

OK, here are some photos of it....
























Done by Jeff at www.ndesigns.net :thumbsup:


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Thats perfect Nathan, when can we buy them?


----------



## Nathan (Jun 11, 2008)

I'll get them up for sale in the next day or so... but hang on. We are going to give some away first!


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

There good looking shirts, they did a good job on them. :thumbsup:


----------



## Nathan (Jun 11, 2008)

Yea, I use www.ndesigns.net for all my shirts. They do a great job. Heavy duty shirts too!


----------



## uaplumber (Jun 16, 2008)

Those shirts look really good:thumbsup:


----------



## ASUPERTECH (Jun 22, 2008)

how many are you getting?


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

They must use some good linen because when I get home the ones from ct are filthy black, but they clean up like new.


----------



## Nathan (Jun 11, 2008)

USP45 said:


> They must use some good linen because when I get home the ones from ct are filthy black, but they clean up like new.


These are printed on the same type of shirt :thumbsup:


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Cool, gonna get some!


----------



## thekctermite (Jun 12, 2008)

I doubt there are too many other inspectors on here. Too late now, but I would have opted for a special edition shirt with "plumbing inspector" on the back, and perhaps a bullseye target below that. :laughing:


----------



## Nathan (Jun 11, 2008)

thekctermite said:


> I doubt there are too many other inspectors on here. Too late now, but I would have opted for a special edition shirt with "plumbing inspector" on the back, and perhaps a bullseye target below that. :laughing:


Next order will probably only have the logo on the front with nothing on the back. That way it's good for everyone who is a member of this site. 

Nice concept though :thumbsup:


----------



## proplumb1 (May 24, 2009)

Or how about "your crap is our bread and butter"


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

:blink: Looking through the archives eh?


----------

